

Gearbox's Smartball Prototype - camlinke
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/06/gearboxs-smart-ball.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FeldThoughts+%28Feld+Thoughts%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
joshwa
just needs a camera, microphone, more torque, and a small explosive charge. :)

------
LiveTheDream
It's like Monkey Ball, but in real life.

------
NEPatriot
Business model?

~~~
joshu
The spherical goods market is a $83.2b annual spent by consumers alone. If
they can get just 1% of that...

~~~
LiveTheDream
I literally googled "spherical goods market". This thread is the only
reference :)

